# Can this really be a Columbian Tegu?



## Leonidas21 (May 19, 2009)

Have you ever seen a Columbian this big? I havent here is the video. I really doubt this is a Columbian I think its an arg.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOcn_h5osGo" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HOcn_h5osGo</a><!-- m -->


----------



## The captain (May 19, 2009)

looks argentine to me!


----------



## jmiles50 (May 19, 2009)

Same here, I say Argentine.


----------



## leoares27 (May 19, 2009)

agreed!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 20, 2009)

looks like a Argentine


----------



## VARNYARD (May 20, 2009)

It is 110% Argentine, just dark in color.


----------



## OTTO (May 21, 2009)

hi, first I wnat to say to all I am Puertorican an I dont no how to write very good englis..so sorry for the bad words.....I have a colombian tegu and that tegu is obiosly argentinian


thnks for make me part of these


----------



## Jer723 (May 21, 2009)

its ok, at least we can understand you! its nice to have your input, and by the way welcome to the forum! p.s. do you have any pictures of your tegus.


----------



## OTTO (May 21, 2009)

yes but I dont know how to upload it :grno


----------

